# bearded dragon not digesting??



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

my 12 months approx beardie seems to be having problems digesting food

2 /3 poos are large and can see alot of veggies in there

his uv light covers nearlyh entire length of tank, his temps are bang on , his spotlight is quite high up , could this be the problem?

i moved the light from a side on diagonal fitting to the roof of viv a while back, think this might be the problem, that the bask spot is too high up 

any thoughts?


took him to vet few weeks ago - they did a poo sample and said it was negative 

his behaviour is ok, pretty alert,but does seem to sleep a bit more still ravenous eater and perfectly alert when running out the viv 

he never more than 18 inches from uv light in any point in viv(most much nearer) , its a 10 reptisun light, all heat is thermostated so temps defo not the problem

feed him predominantly spring greens , with mixed up variants (usually each thing once a week) ,such as herbs,chives parsley etc, peppers, occasional fruit , calcium 5 days ,nutrobol once a week

any advice?


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

beardie hunter said:


> my 12 months approx beardie seems to be having problems digesting food
> 
> 2 /3 poos are large and can see alot of veggies in there
> 
> ...


there's a few main causes of undigested food

infected guts
heat
light
dehydration

99% of the time its heat no matter what people say


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

so if its heat, maybe he not close enought to his basking light, ill move it back to where it was before moved it and keep eye on him


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

how high is the basking spot from the light it should be only 6 inchs ?


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Up your basking spot temp. 110-115* is a good basking spot temperature : victory:.


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

ha thats prob the answer then, its about 14 inches from spot to light, but with wood to climb on direclty underneath, prob 9 inches away , when i used the side mounted diagnol light fitting , he was about 6 inches away from the ground to the light. 

think tha my answer , cheers!


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

my beardie still the same, not pooing right, undigested , i feel so bad,i dont have vet cash , my circumstances are harsh , im on sick pay at mo .

thought about giving him to breeder to look after but who will want a sick beardie. plus he my pet , he's mint 

just at a loss, any suggestions


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

ya know , just thinking, his bask light is now moved to the side panel of viv, is 6 inches from top of hide, but i cant say he uses it much, unless i put him there after handling

his lights come on at 7 in morning, and sometimes when i go in at 10, i see him still asleep in corner , too lazy /ill to go and bask

and yet when i feed him, he perfectly alert , and he alert out the tank

just ill acting and lethargic in the viv , and plus he never craps right. sometimes i have to put him in rub and add warm water and after 20 mins he craps, otherwise he might not go for days ..n undigested big beardie crap in water aint somethin i like to particpate in ......


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

What temp is the basking spot?


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

42 c-44 c

could it be the angle of it isnt right, the side mount fitting. and the fact the bask light been moved a few times from the top panel (too far away so changed to side mounted)


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

PhillyDee said:


> What temp is the basking spot?


2nd, plus how old is the uvb tube?


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds to me like its more likely to be a problem with his gut than the heat / angle of his light. Im afriad you need to get a feaces sample to the vets to be checked. I have recently re homed a beardie who as long as i have known him has had digestion problems. He gets treated, 'cured' then after a while the problem comes back. Not sure if it was somthing the old owner did as to why it keeps coming back but am gunna get him to the vets asap to see if he is ok or if the prob has come back again. 

I know money can be a problem but im sure you would much rarther see your beardie happy and well than suffering. 

Good luck!


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

i replace uv strip every 6 months so not that


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

If the heat seems ok, then I would assume its possibly something to do with parasites. I find the best way to test is to use Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals just send them an email saying you want to get a full parasitology done for your beardie, they will send out the sample tube etc. You just fill it up and send it back, I think the test costs £25+vat, which is possibly that paying out for a vets visit plus a test on top. If it comes back positive then you can take him to the vets.

You say he doesnt bask much? Just a thought but he may be slowing down for winter? I never experienced this with my beardie, have a read of this and see if it applies http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/69162-brumation-who-what-why-when.html

I would still get a fecal test done just to be on the safe side.


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

i did, it was one of the rare ones that was small and normal (maybe 3 a month ) it came back ok but i know it takes a few samples 

dnt wanna bore ya with the violins but trust me mate, if i could afford vet i would, my circumstances have changed the last few months an im on sick pay from work so not a spare quid literally 

thing is i know it not massively serious as such, he alert when he out viv and feeding,but it really gettin on my tits that i cant do anything for him

the only thing can think of is take him to viper and vine and ask them to check him over a week and if he poos ok and livens up then i know its something in my set up


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

that good advice, i can scrape 30 quid , not the 80 last time for a vet test that came back clear . just feel guilty seein him so lethargic


----------



## 1555child (May 11, 2010)

yes good idea


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

beardie hunter said:


> i did, it was one of the rare ones that was small and normal (maybe 3 a month ) it came back ok but i know it takes a few samples
> 
> dnt wanna bore ya with the violins but trust me mate, if i could afford vet i would, my circumstances have changed the last few months an im on sick pay from work so not a spare quid literally
> 
> ...


Thing is if you sent off a normal looking poo for testing then its possible there were no parasites passed that time. But undigested food tends to be an issue as it means they arnt getting the full nutrients from the food.

Thats why I suggested pals, as its cheaper than go to the vets to get him tested.

What are your other temps? hot end? cold end?

You mentioned he has a hide? does he spend much time in the hide?


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

no , never goes in hide . ever lol 

hot end is set to 33c cool end 26


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

beardie hunter said:


> no , never goes in hide . ever lol
> 
> hot end is set to 33c cool end 26


well the temps seem to be ok. Just want to check, you are measuring them on the floor level, not up near the top of the viv?

But in any case its looking more likely you will need a fecal test to help further.


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

gotta add,sometimes his crap smells like the devils shite


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

ye on the floor with a expensive exo terra probe thermometer 

so id need the "full works" crap test from that place then ?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

beardie hunter said:


> gotta add,sometimes his crap smells like the devils shite


yup, my beardies was the same when he had parasites, I treated him, and instantly they were solid and not mostly fluid and the smell didnt gag me upon opening the viv.

To give you an idea, I got my tokay and beardie tested through pals, cost £60ish I think. Sent the local vets the results via email, told then the animal weights etc, and they prescribed everything, cost £21 for the drugs. So total was £81 to treat both my tokay and beardie, and I managed to avoid any consultation fees.

And yes I would recommend the full parasitology, listed as £25, but including vat its pretty much £30. That test also tests for crypto, which is always worth it in my mind.


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

seen 4 types there, reptile faeces 2 :
This is an Aerobic culture as described above but also includes a​Full Parasitology screen

id rather do it all than nowt. i think ill sell some stuff to cover it , i want it sorted it been months now 

cheers man that helpful. didnt realise you could email vets ,thats helpful too

do the meds clear it up quick then ? no side effects etc


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

soz didnt paste that right, these the options ..

*Tests available:​*There are four different screens available to check the gastro intestinal health of your Reptiles.​*Faecal Screen:​*​​​​This is a Direct and Salt flotation examination for all parasites
excluding Cryptosporidia and some Protozoa. £10.00​
*Full Parasitology:​*​​​​This is Direct, Salt and Concentrate examination for Helminth ova,
Protozoa, Protozoal cysts including Giardia, Cryptosporidia and
Amoeba. £25.00​
*Reptile Faeces 1:​*​​​​This is an Aerobic culture for all bacterial and fungal infections
including Salmonella and Campylobacter. £27.50​
*Reptile Faeces 2:​*​​​​This is an Aerobic culture as described above but also includes a​
Full Parasitology screen. £35.50


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

beardie hunter said:


> seen 4 types there, reptile faeces 2 :
> This is an Aerobic culture as described above but also includes a​
> Full Parasitology screen
> 
> ...


I just go for the full parasitology, listed as £25, should be the second on the list.

In my case it was cleared up pretty quick, a matter of days after I first treated him. Only side effects was he went off his food slightly, went from eating a few dozen morios a day to having a dozen one day, refusing them the next, having a few after that. But after a week or so after the last dose he was back to his old hungry self.

I emailed the vets that time because it was a simple, he has this, and needs to be treated. If it had been something worse then I would have taken him, but for this it was easy enough to sort out via emails. Obviously in your case it will depend on the outcome of the test.


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

ye, fair do's 

only trouble now would be to put his crap in the container they give you ... would be hard work if he wont crap and i have to give him a bath to collect. messy shit man ..literally lol

cheers fella will arrange a test . u not think it worth goin for the top test just in case?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

I always go for the full parasitology, but the top test will test for pretty much everything, so if you can afford it, it might well be worth while. But I cant comment on that as I have never had that test done.

As for collecting it, you will just have to hope he makes it easy for you :lol2:


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

and was your beardie lethargic too or was it just the crap?


----------



## beardie hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

ah mate, wearin a doctor style latex glove, lifting my beardie at an agnle as he shits out loads of undigested smelly crap into a water filled rub ...and feeling him contract his whole belly as he strains....god damn man, experience i will never forget. an happens far too often for my fckin liking lol


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

So glad you managed to get a sample though. Bless his heart. Get the sample off and hopefully you can get the problem sorted quickly.

Keep us posted!


----------

